# pump track plans



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

Im gonna post this in DJ/urban and DH/ DR because there are more users in the latter so im sorry if youve already read this. Here is my design for a pump track in my back yard. I have never built one or even built jumps before so i have no idea how long itll take. It is big and seems pretty ambitious but i have a lot of friends to help. how many man hours do u guys think itll take to build this? recommendations for changes in the plans are welcome.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Depends on how many guys you have. I'd say easily a week of shoveling time if you were like... 10. (Depending on soil that is)


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

oo man! That would be sick...but you're looking at a good 2 weeks, get as much help as u can!!!! BIG project


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Looks pretty sweet! Where are you going to get the dirt? A track like that is going to take a ton of dirt!

I built a pretty simple 30'x60' pump track this past fall and so far I've had 10-15 yards of topsoil delivered....and I need more. You gotta pack that crap out of the berms, rollers, etc so it takes a lot of dirt. I did my track all by myself...just a wheelbarrow, shovel, and rake. Not sure how much time I've spent on it so far... I am no where near done though...gonna do quite a bit with it in the spring.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

I converted pre-existing dirt that was dumped on an abandonned school's field into a small track. It's an oval w/ 7-8' berms and two jumps on the straight. I spent about three days (4-6 hrs / day) and a friend helped on the 2nd day. The berms were the hardest part, but fortunately two jumps already existed. Be sure to factor in a source of water in the dry months. A creek runs by my track, so all we'll have to do is hop a fence and pass buckets.
-ebR


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

yea it will take alotta dirt and ppl but i am ready for it- u know what they say: go big or go home!!!


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i say put a hip roller/table on both sides of the X


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

how old are you? The plans look pertty good. But it looks GINORMOUS! Is it goign to be in your back yard?


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

You forgot one thing: A HOT TUB!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

i am 20, it will be in my back yard and i do have a bunch of friends who r gonna help. my neighbor has a bobcat that i cud borrow, my friend is in landscaping and he can get me really cheap dirt. I know it looks really big but i wanted something that i knew would keep challenging me for yrs w/o having to rebuild or add on.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ya, that would be SICK, especially with the bob cat, that will be very helpful.


----------

